# Passing



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

Please check the 1-12 Striking Thread
and the Blocking Thread for references of the sticky thread for Technical Discussions

In Modern Arnis, we have the concept of passing, yet it is hard to describe yet I will try. So please chime in with your ideas, thougths, concerns, or corrections.



There are two main applications of Passing in Modern Arnis. The first is Crossada passing, and can be seen in the Umbrella Block, the slanting block, in Band Y Banda striking pattern and other places as well.

The crossada passing for example is where one would slip with the left hand and cross their pass with their striking right hand. Whetehr it is forehand or backhand.


The Palis Palis is where both do the passing and one may leave halfway through to execute another move.


Thoughts?
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2003)

I find more and more applications of crossada-style passing all the time--it plays a very prominent role in my open hand repertoire. (Not always as a passing movement, of course!) I find knife training really brings this out for me.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi Guys,
    Don't forget about the "pass block" or what the Professor called the "slip-stroke". It appears in the solo baston drill as an entry as well as in various tapi-tapi configuations. Its a meet-and-pass technique which is very technique that can be done at various ranges and can incorporate traps with the butt of the stick as well as forearm shielding at closer ranges. 

Tim Kashino


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoxN4cer _
> *Hi Guys,
> Don't forget about the "pass block" or what the Professor called the "slip-stroke".
> Tim Kashino *



Tim,

Sweep stroke.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Tim,
> 
> Sweep stroke.
> ...



Same-same... 

We can also look at Legwat... snaking... passing with the tip if the baston or blade as we circle and advance inward.

Tim


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 7, 2003)

True.

Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> Don't forget about the "pass block" or what the Professor called the "slip-stroke". It appears in the solo baston drill as an entry as well as in various tapi-tapi configuations. Its a meet-and-pass technique which is very technique that can be done at various ranges and can incorporate traps with the butt of the stick as well as forearm shielding at closer ranges.
> 
> Tim Kashino



Going along with Tim, here is a Payong Passing drill for Single Sinawali.

Please refer to the following references:
Single Sinawali thread  (http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7644) on this particular post:http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=243922&postcount=22

And,

_ Free-Style Sparring_ chapter from *Modern Arnis, By Remy Amador Presas*, pgs 138 - 140.

(Right vs. Right)

1 - The driver enters on [3-and] with a #2 transitioning to an Umbrella payong that then transitions to a sweeping horizontal punch or direct punyo.

2 - The opponent counters with a left inside parry, then follows up with a #1 strike.

3 - The driver blocks with a #1 transitioning to a Slant payong that finally transitions to an outside sweeping punch.  The opponent then clears with an outside parry.

4 Hi-Lo continues.

Have fun,

Palusut


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, and there is also passing with the live hand independently of the stick. This is illustrated in many drills taught by the Professor. You can see it in the Solo Baston stick sparring/butting drill in his first series of tapes, as well as in many tapi-tapi and sinawali boxing exchanges.

v/r

Tim Kashino


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

The empty hand application of the crossada would be the "gunting", would it not?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 16, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> The empty hand application of the crossada would be the "gunting", would it not?




Gunting is a scissors effect. Therefore, the empthy hand, knife, stick, double stick, stick and knife, ... , are all a gunting technique. This is part of the it is all the same from GM Presas. Just my opinions and take on it from my training and history.

Good insight Flatlander


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lets not forget passing with the tip of the stick (sungkiti).  This looks like a hooking thrust, but it's really a hooking pass followed by a circular stike into the opening that was created by the redirecting pass.

TK


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Lets not forget passing with the tip of the stick (sungkiti). This looks like a hooking thrust, but it's really a hooking pass followed by a circular stike into the opening that was created by the redirecting pass.
> 
> TK


I'm trying to imagine this...

You pass, then change direction of your cane, step in, strike #1 ?  Is that it?


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 16, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm trying to imagine this...
> 
> You pass, then change direction of your cane, step in, strike #1 ?  Is that it?



Think thrust and cut.

The thrust comes in behind the strike to redirect it, then you circle and cut. 

Dig it?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

AAhhhh blade applications.  Oh yeah, I can dig it.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 16, 2004)

This technique is also embedded deeply in the "Seven Seguidas" Kali forms.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 16, 2004)

And Double Zero Striking where the first strike is a thrust.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> And Double Zero Striking where the first strike is a thrust.


Would you define the "double zero strike" for me please?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 16, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Would you define the "double zero strike" for me please?


Remember the wrist loosening exercises?  The arko, double zero was a part of the set.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you, Palusut.

So, Rich was saying: pass, circle up following the pass, and strike.  Keep the momentum?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 16, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Thank you, Palusut.
> 
> So, Rich was saying: pass, circle up following the pass, and strike.  Keep the momentum?



Yes.

You can also see it with the striking of Number one and the wrist rotation and body movement to then stirke one again. Think Blade or cutting motion.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 16, 2004)

The double zero strike can lead/yield the person into the follow up stike.


----------

